# Total beginner.



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I would love to have a go at building my own amp but haven't a clue where to start. For a total newbie what should I consider and what should I steer clear of?
Long time ago I got paid for wielding a soldering iron. Long time ago! I have also dabbled a bit, back yonder, with Heathkit bits and pieces!
So my question is: "How do I start?"
Forgive me if this is too open a question.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Jocko:

My basic/initial suggestions would be:

1) Buy a bottle of your favourite single malt...you will need it for #2
2) Read as much about electronics and amp building as possible. There are lots of great sites on the internet.
3) Gather up all of the tools and supplies you will need. 
4) *Buy a kit of a simple build *(e.g., Champ clone). 
Sourcing your own parts will likely be a pain and shipping gets expensive.
5) Be Safe at all times!!

I'm assuming you want to build a tube amp. If you wanted to build an SS amp, please let us know. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Some of the DIY sites:
www.18watt.com
www.ax84.com
http://www.diyguitaramp.com/
http://www.tdpri.com/forum/shock-brothers-diy-amps/
http://diy-fever.com/amps/


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Yes I wish to build a tube amp. All my marine training was on valve equipment. Came as a terrible shock when the world went solid state. Tools are not a problem. I have been an electrical/electronic maintenance engineer for all but the last 3 years of my life. A kit build seems the way to go though parts are not a problem here. I fancy the idea of kit for the back up that is available.
I will open the Ardbeg and start my studies.

Thanks,

John.


----------



## snaps (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll be starting my first build shortly. I've decided to build a "Little Gem" in a cigar box. There's only about 14 parts and cost is under $30 if you buy components online. I'll move up from there, but for my first build the Little Gem is my starting point. There's a ton of resources online for that type of build if you decide to also take that route.

Best of luck!!


----------



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck with your build. When & if you wish to move forward with a tube amp build you may want to check out the following book : The Guitar Amp Handbook: Understanding Tube Amplifiers and Getting Great Sounds by Dave Hunter

http://www.amazon.ca/Guitar-Amp-Han...863X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319174038&sr=8-1

It is an excellent book taking a beginner through some of the classic designs, explaining what each part does. Then it moves on to building a simple amp Dave designed called 2-Stroke. Finally there are some really good interviews at the end. Well worth the read & investment.


----------



## Dutchie (Dec 4, 2011)

Just as Jocko I am looking into building my own amp. So two days ago I ordered the Dave Hunter book at chapters. I have no experience what so ever with amp building. Luckily my brother in law is an electrician with a lot of knowledge. So to start I will read the book and collect all the tools needed to build an amp. All this I already find just as much fun.

Any tips on affordable but good soldering stations? I've seen one at Canadian Tire for around $40.

Another question is how the builders that already had a few builds drain their caps? I've seen people on youtube making a little tool to drain them.

I am looking forward to building but I am to pretty to die of electric shocks!kkjuw

As a first build I am looking at the 18 watt Marshall clone. Tube depot in the states has the head as well as Trinity. I am leaning towards Trinity because it's Canadian and only an hour away. So shipping is not to crazy...

Looking forward to some tips! Thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been interested in electronics for quite some time now. I have gathered some books and reading material and asked many basic electronics questions here on the GC forum.

Through time, I have also gathered a fair amount of electronics test/measurement equipment, various electronics related hand tools, created a dedicated electronics bench and built a few projects. 

I have been "building" a Champ clone for too long to say...it is embarrassing !! I just never settle into getting it done. It is not a kit and sourcing parts can be a pain....so I would advise getting a kit (which it appears you are intending to do)

The solder station I have is a Weller ("0" to 40 watts). It is a good station and various replacement tips for the iron are available.
They are about $75.00 or so...you can get them on sale for less.









Making a "tool" to drain caps is easy. An insulated (obviously) probe soldered to about 2-3 feet of wire with a decent sized resistor and an alligator clip (all these in series) is all that is needed.

Do you have a multimeter? Shop carefully for this as it is an often used/very valuable piece of equipment.
Personally, I would try to find one that includes the ability to measure capacitance.

Safety is a HUGE priority...it scares me $hitless and is likely why I keep putting off finishing my amp build.

I am fortunate in that I have an old oscilloscope...lots of fun to to use for experimenting with circuits and components.

Hope this has helped you in some way.

Keep us posted with your progress.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Dutchie (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Dave!

Thanks for your answer! It helped. I've seen the wire-resistor-clip tools around on youtube for draining the capacitors. I guess I would start with gathering tools and installing a workspace for myself. In the meantime I will read up on information.

Sorry for taking over the topic Jocko! But opening another "beginner topic" seemed unnecessary lol!

Starting with a kit seems easier for me as it comes complete and from what I've read Trinity gives good guidance (through their forum). Correct or confirm if I am wrong or right? 

Their (http://trinityamps.com/Gallery/index.php/Kits-Parts-Samples/TrinityAmps18-watt-Kit) kit is slightly ($139) cheaper than the 18 watt from tubedepot.com (http://tubedepot.com/kit-british18whead.html)

Trinity $360(USD) (without transformers and tubes) -> $510(USD) complete I believe
Tubedepot $649 (USD)

So on my wishlist for now is a soldering station and a good multimeter! 

Quick last one. As I am new to Canada what are your experiences with ordering US stuff in terms of customs and import taxes?

Thanks again Dave!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dutchie said:


> Starting with a kit seems easier for me as it comes complete and from what I've read Trinity gives good guidance (through their forum). Correct or confirm if I am wrong or right?
> 
> Quick last one. As I am new to Canada what are your experiences with ordering US stuff in terms of customs and import taxes?


I have always heard good things about Trinity (and their guidance and forum). However, I have no personal experience. 
The fact that they are Canadian is a nice plus. Also they are reasonably close to your location if you needed (additional/replacement parts, etc.).

The experiences of ordering items from the USA varies tremendously. It has been discussed many times in this forum.
Here is a sample thread...one of many...LOL
http://www.guitarscanada.com/open-mic-non-music-related/44663-ot-just-cost-postage-rant-us-vs-local.html

To me, it appears to be that you are best to use United States Postal Service for shipping, rather than UPS or FEDEX, etc. This way you will avoid the *possibility *of brokerage fees to bring the package across the border.
With the US postal service, you can expect the *possibility* of having to pay HST. 
*All of these additional payments seem to vary in consistency. 
Apparently you can get forms to avoid having to pay some fees, but I hate all things bureaucratic and have never tried this approach. *
I seldom order from the USA as we have enough Canadian suppliers to meet my needs.

If other GC members see this, they will hopefully comment.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Dutchie (Dec 4, 2011)

Again thanks!

I always search for Canadian suppliers first and often find decent priced stuff withing Canada.My first tube amp book is ordered! I cant wait to start reading it!

Adrian


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I was in the exact same scenario as many of you earlier this year. I wanted to build my own amp but had no experience. I had built a phaser pedal from BYOC so that sorta created an itch in me. I bought Dave Hunter's book first. I did a ton of reading on-line especially on the TDPRi "build your own amp" forum, which is excellent too. I also sought out a set of books that were first published in the 1950's, I think for military training. Basic electricity and basic electronics. Back when tubes were considered hi-fi. They were excellent reading. You don't really need to read them all To build an amp. I just did because I really wanted to understand what was really going on. The info really held me understand what I was doing as I put together my amp. I bought the exact same weller soldering kit shown above. It was perfect. I ordered the Trinity deluxe kit. I started a thread here. Just look for the "My first build-Trinity deluxe" thread. I was extremely happy with the end result. I had a ton of fun building it. If you have the urge to build an amp, do it! You will learn a lot and have a great amp that sounds great.


----------



## Dutchie (Dec 4, 2011)

Seems I've been a good boy this year! Santa gave me the Dave Hunter book!


----------



## Dutchie (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Quick question. Where do you guys get the wire from to build amps? 

I know I need:

20 AWG stranded Hi Temp pvc (different colors)
18 AWG stranded Hi Temp pvc (black/red/white)

and some solid bare buss wire of tinned copper.

Some shielded interconnect wire.

but where do you order it? Preferably within Canada!

Thanks.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Dutchie said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Quick question. Where do you guys get the wire from to build amps?
> 
> ...


Not an amp builder per se, but I keep a couple of old PC power supplies around and use the wires from them. Also, old cassette decks etc. are full of small shielded wire bits.


----------

